# which diffuser?



## chrisjj (6 Jan 2013)

I'm looking for a new glass in tank diffuser.

Nothing much wrong with my current one, other than the bubbles appear a little large now it's been going a while.  Use of co2 isn't really an issue as I have a 6kg cylinder which lasts over a year & costs pennys to refill, so I've no concern turning the co2 up, but would like better diffusion.

Any recommendations for a good one which produces small bubbles.  

Tank is circa 200ltrs, external filter, pressurised co2.
l don't want an inline one - I like having a glass one i  the tank.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Jan 2013)

Hi

All glass diffuser with ceramic plate produce small bubbles - they are cheaper if you buy them from china rather than the UK. I use these and have had not suffered from any problems.

ceramic Spiro V Glass CO2 Diffuser Aquarium large planted Pollen T Beetle | eBay

Here is the picture of the above diffuser, its an old picture but will give you an idea of the size of the bubbles.






Regards
paul


----------



## AndrewH (6 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that link Paul, they look great.

Quick question, your eHeim inlet pipe is quite close to the surface of the water (I'm guessing so that the diffuser bubbles go into the filter, not the tank) but have you had to add extra circulation to compensate for the inlet not being at the bottom as normal?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> Thanks for that link Paul, they look great.
> 
> Quick question, your eHeim inlet pipe is quite close to the surface of the water (I'm guessing so that the diffuser bubbles go into the filter, not the tank) but have you had to add extra circulation to compensate for the inlet not being at the bottom as normal?


 
Hi Andrew

No extra circulation has been added to the tank, if you into the tank your question should be answered.

Regards
Paul


----------



## AndrewH (20 Jan 2013)

New question - the spiro v diffuser that is shown here, does it also act as a bubble counter, or is it advisable to get a seperate bubble counter as well?
Thanks!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2013)

probably one of the best diffuser are the Fluval ones, but they are not very sexy! I am considering changing my inline to one of those!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> New question - the spiro v diffuser that is shown here, does it also act as a bubble counter, or is it advisable to get a seperate bubble counter as well?
> Thanks!


 
Hi Andrew

I wouldn't know, I will check, but I doubt very much. I have always use a seperate bubble counter situated between the solenoid valve and the diffuser, these are what I considered to be the best - but they are quite dear to purchase.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dennerle.eu%2Fglobal%2Findex.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26view%3Darticle%26id%3D131%253Aco2-blasenzaehler-exact%26catid%3D123%253Aprofi-line%26Itemid%3D153%26lang%3Den&ei=6-37UKjdA-uW0QWY6IDgDA&usg=AFQjCNHZwjQ3xEKG55cZxWBUMlU91SxxQA&sig2=l1yg7wyWExnFJgi1pnNo0w

Regards
Paul


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jan 2013)

In tank difusers need weekly cleaning to keep the bubbles small, so always worth having 2 whichever you choose.  personally i like the rhinox ones as they work well and dont break the bank.
Whats a bubble counter?  broke mine 8 months ago and never replaced it.


----------



## AndrewH (20 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> In tank difusers need weekly cleaning...



Good grief, I didnt think that they would need cleaning WEEKLY.
How do you clean them? And what is building up in them, algae?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

I just cleaned my inline for the first time in a couple of months and wow. What a difference. Bubbles must be 10x smaller than just before clean and pressure required was much lower. I was up to nearly 3 bar, now back to 2 1/4


----------



## nayr88 (20 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> probably one of the best diffuser are the Fluval ones, but they are not very sexy! I am considering changing my inline to one of those!



2nd that totally. 

I've been blown away by mine it's covered the tank is a most of bubbles.

Problem is with the cheap Chinese ones is the bubbles start small(still no where near the fluval one) then after a month there huge and only come out a small amount of the ceramic plate

Get a fluval mate, you won't regret it, and if you don't get on with the looks ill buy it from you and keep it for a 2nd tank haha


----------



## linkinruss (20 Jan 2013)

Which Fluval diffuser you guys are referring to?
This one?
Fluval CO2 Ceramic Diffuser 88g Replacement Part: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
Or this?
Fluval CO2 20 Diffuser: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> How do you clean them? And what is building up in them, algae?


 
The top of the ceramic plate become dirty (not the one within the glass tube) - I give mine overnight soak in Morrison or Milton's baby sterilising solution and its clean or just pour some of the solution onto the ceramic plate.

Regards
Paul


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2013)

linkinruss said:


> This one? Fluval CO2 Ceramic Diffuser 88g Replacement Part: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


That's the one  some of our sponsors also sell it.


----------



## AndrewH (20 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> 2nd that totally.
> 
> I've been blown away by mine it's covered the tank is a most of bubbles.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone forvthe great advice.
Unfortunately, I have aleady ordered the diffuser shown on the OP and am just waiting for it to arrive.

However, that Fluval one is only around £10 so would be happy to go ahead and get it too as you guys all seem to agree its an awesome bit of kit.
Doesnt look anywhere near as nice though, but its performance not looks im interested in!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> New question - the spiro v diffuser that is shown here, does it also act as a bubble counter,


 
Andrew

Bubbles are too erattic - as they pass up the spiral.

Regards
Paul


----------



## AndrewH (22 Jan 2013)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Andrew
> 
> Bubbles are too erattic - as they pass up the spiral.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Paul
The diffuser (the glass Spiro V mentioned in this thread) and regulator arrived yesterday and I see what might happen; as you say - too erratic.
So, I'll get a nice bubble counter too then.

Nearly there, just my CO2 FE to find somewhere, and then the substrate and Im ready for the big overhaul!....


----------



## linkinruss (29 Jan 2013)

The next question is...which is the best bubble counter?
I just bought the Easy Aqua pro bubble counter / check valve and the nut caps split!

Didn't even get to try it!


----------

